# Saving DVR recordings to DVD's



## newz54 (Aug 14, 2006)

I have a friend who will be living out of the U.S. for a while and has asked me to send him dvd's of a few tv shows. I normally record these shows on my vp622 so that is not a problem but how can I easily get them to dvd without playing them out one by one to my stand alone dvd recorder. My recorder has an internal timer and even has an ir hopper so I have basic control of the vip622. My problem is getting the vip622 out of screensaver mode. I assume I could do that by setting timers that would instead of setting a recording would tune to the channel. I see that as an option. While that might work, I wouldn't have a recording on the dvr for me to watch.

Quality is not important...so right now I am using the s video output of the vip to go into the samsung dvd-vr357.

suggestions?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Those are your two options... Record to your DVR, then play them back and send the output to your DVD recorder... OR Use the timer feature and record them to DVD "live" at the time of the recording and have no DVR recording.

As for the screen saver... You can disable the inactivity timeout, so the receiver doesn't go into standby due to inactivity... Then, look for when your nightly update is scheduled and then set an auto-tune timer to some channel about an hour after that to get it turned back on after the nightly update.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There is third option: install R5000-HD board.


----------



## newz54 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks. Stewart can you explain further. What does the nightly update have to do with the screensaver. Also...I googled and it doesn't appear you can turn off the screensaver. Where do you do that? Thanks.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

newz54 said:


> Thanks. Stewart can you explain further. What does the nightly update have to do with the screensaver. Also...I googled and it doesn't appear you can turn off the screensaver. Where do you do that? Thanks.


The screen saver kicks in when the receiver is in standby. The receiver goes into standby either:

1. You turn it "off"
2. The inactivity timer expires
3. The receiver performs the nightly update

You can disable the inactivity timer, but you cannot disable the nightly update. The only away around the screen saver kicking in after the nightly update is to set an auto-tune timer for sometime afterwards (I recommend 1 hr after whenever the nightly update is scheduled to occur).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> There is third option: install R5000-HD board.


That wouldn't help him get the programs any faster onto DVD in a format that could be watched by someone else... plus if he has a leased receiver he couldn't do that anyway.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The update schedule and inactivity timeout are both on the MENU->Preferences->Update screen.


----------



## newz54 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions. My recordings are working great. I simply set an auto tune timer a few minutes before my recording. It woke up the machine and turned off the screen saver.


----------

